# IELTS requirements for Spouse



## aus_par (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and found it very helpful. Can some one help me with the following questions

1. I am told that I need to score 7 bands in IELTS - General to qualify for Australia PR. Does my spouse need to appear for IELTS as well and if yes what is the minimum score required?

My wife completed her 12th from Non-English medium.

Different consultants are saying things differently. I am confused here.. 

2. If I want to process my family's visa later once i get the PR visa, then the visa fees are very high. Is that true?

3. Is it advisable to process the PR visa through consultant?

4. Any good Visa consultants in Pune/Gujarat?

5. Which one is easier IELTS/PTE/TOFEL

Thank you


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

aus_par said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and found it very helpful. Can some one help me with the following questions
> 
> ...


Hi,

1) Yes, 7 in all IELTS section is the required score for the principal applicant, if the applicant wants to claim 10 points for the language proficiency. If applicant is not claiming points for language then minimum 6 band is required in each IELTS section.

For dependants, lets say spouse, atleast they should have functional english. To prove it (in your case), your spouse should score atleast 4.5 band in IELTS or equivalent in PTE..

2) I have not heard of this before. Visa fees is standard whether you apply with your application or after it.

3) Applying for PR requires some research work and personal efforts so that you should know what/when/how documents to submit. Some people prefer to apply on their own whereas many opts for consultancy.

4) Hope someone reply to this question as I am not from this location.

5) So far, the survey on this forum suggests that many ppl have found IELTS difficult than PTE. Those who were not able to score 7 in each section in IELTS were able to clear their PTE within 2 PTE attempts.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

2) If you include your wife as a secondary dependent in your current application, the additional visa fee for her is $1,800. If you don't include her and instead sponsor her for a partner visa after your visa is granted, the partner visa fee is $6,865. So it is much less expensive to include her in your current application.


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> 2) If you include your wife as a secondary dependent in your current application, the additional visa fee for her is $1,800. If you don't include her and instead sponsor her for a partner visa after your visa is granted, the partner visa fee is $6,865. So it is much less expensive to include her in your current application.


Perfect Maggie.

Thnx for correction...


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

is ielts academic result is acceptable or it has to be ielts general for spouse in visa 190 for additional applicant


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

aus_par said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and found it very helpful. Can some one help me with the following questions
> 
> ...


1. It depends on your occupation if you need to sit for IELTS Academic or General and how much you need to score. DIBP's minimum requirement in 6 bands in IELTS in all 4 components for the main applicant but that won't award you any points. There are some occupations such as Accountants where you need to have Academic IELTS scoring 7 in all to have a positive skill assessment, a mandatory step to apply for the visa. So check that over the internet at your relevant assessing authority website and their requirements based on your occupation.

2. Your wife needs to score 4.5 in IELTS either General or Academic. General is relatively easier

3. It depends. If you do a sound homework before you start applying then maybe no. Scan DIBP's website in detail for the type of visa you're looking for. Read their manuals and all the information. 100% information is given there. If you're confused about something, drop a question at forum and someone would advise you.

4. Can't help

5. PTE-Academic based on forum's people reviews.

Good luck with your journey

Regards

Muhammad.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

P.S. 

If you want your wife to be exempted from English test hassle, you can do so by paying extra 1800-2000 Australian dollars. I am not sure about the exact amount but I am sure about this way out.


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

ashftc said:


> P.S.
> 
> If you want your wife to be exempted from English test hassle, you can do so by paying extra 1800-2000 Australian dollars. I am not sure about the exact amount but I am sure about this way out.




Thanks a lot


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ashftc said:


> P.S.
> 
> If you want your wife to be exempted from English test hassle, you can do so by paying extra 1800-2000 Australian dollars. I am not sure about the exact amount but I am sure about this way out.


It's $4,885.


----------



## VK_OZ (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I read somewhere that if I produce the document that my wife's medium of education was throughout English, i.e. both in school and college. then she doesn't have to take IELTS/PTE.
So it is true ? 

Thanks,
VK


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

She needs proof that she has functional English, and the evidence DIBP accepts is lited on their website:
How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

*Tkg*

Hi Guys,

My wife did her Higher secondary level ( Grade 11 and 12) in English medium.
I have a certificate from college that the medium of instruction is English.
Is that enough for proving functional English???

Looking forward to hear from you soon

Regards
TKG


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

TKG said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife did her Higher secondary level ( Grade 11 and 12) in English medium.
> I have a certificate from college that the medium of instruction is English.
> ...


THe required condition is that your wife must have a degree of 2 years or more after passing secondary education and the medium of instruction must be english in that degree, then only its the proof of functional english.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

your Wife needs a score of 4.5 on average, means on Total she should get S+W+R+L = 18, so On average it comes 18/4=4.5, So She can concentrate on the easier parts such as Reading and Listening Example if she could get 6 each for Reading and Listening and then she need only 6 more for speaking and Writing, then if she gets 3 each for those 2 components, then she can fulfill the requirement for English, same situation for my wife, she is studying now for the same score..


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you Guys,
Yes, she has 2 years degree after secondary level. ( Class 11 & 12).
The medium of instruction was English.
Hope this is all immigration needs 
Any opinion guys
Regards


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Hi,

In my case I am the main applicant. And my husband has done his studies in English medium after his 10th class. He has done his MSc Computers. Does he need a certificate for English medium ?


Regards,
Srilatha


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my case I am the main applicant. And my husband has done his studies in English medium after his 10th class. He has done his MSc Computers. Does he need a certificate for English medium ?
> 
> ...


Yes, it's always advisable to get a letter from the university if not sitting for IELTS or PTE.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> Yes, it's always advisable to get a letter from the university if not sitting for IELTS or PTE.


And I think we need to go to in-person to get the Certificate.


----------

